# Regular Season Game #13: Memphis Grizzlies V.S. Houston Rockets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Memphis Grizzlies V.S. Houston Rockets. Houston, TX 
Toyota Center 7:30PM Central Time*

*Houston*








*(8-4)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Memphis Grizzlies*








*(2-9)
Probable Starters*






































​
Preview


> HOUSTON -- Shane Battier isn’t sure how effective he’ll be tonight against the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> No team, after all, is more familiar with his game.
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I live Chuck's new NBA.com pic.

Memphis should not be taken lightly. With the way the Mavs and Spurs are playing lately, this is a must win for us.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

chuck looks like he is going to stab someone

this should be another win for the rockets, breakdown or not. i expect minutes for novak and bonzi because this game will be over early in the 4th or late 3rd

we need to shut down mike miller.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

That's the look Chuck gives before he's about to bite through an opponent's flesh for a rebound (right Hayesfan? :wink 

May be around to watch this one, here's hoping I can find a good stream on p2p.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

We should win this game.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

WhoRocks said:


> That's the look Chuck gives before he's about to bite through an opponent's flesh for a rebound (right Hayesfan? :wink
> 
> May be around to watch this one, here's hoping I can find a good stream on p2p.


You got it! :yay: 

I am hoping we can finally blow a team out of the game tonight. We had a big lead on them last time we played. I wanna see Novak darn it!:wink:

Gotta search for a p2p tonight too! :biggrin:


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice, vBookie. Cmon! papa needs some new pants


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn, CCTV5's showing Sixers-Cavs


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

its cause of iverson

man we're dishing out assists like santa dishes out presents on christmas


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

If there's any game we can safely play Novak in it's gotta be this one. C'mon JVG, be nice and give Novak a Thanksgiving present! :worthy:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

5 assists for tmac in the first .. woot


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

damn juwan.. trying to make sure the rookies dont get alot of minutes


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

are they trying to play yao ming 1 on 1 with swift or something?

5-5 for 11 points.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

we gave up a 10 pt lead... good work


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks like everyone ate a lot of turkey yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

well, looks like they are becoming more efficient in their collapses. getting it done in the 2nd quarter. i guess we could see that as a plus


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

im so dissapointed in the rockets 2nd quarter. at least novak saw some minutes


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

C'mon Hayes we need you in the game!!! You trying to give JHo minutes???


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> well, looks like they are becoming more efficient in their collapses. getting it done in the 2nd quarter. i guess we could see that as a plus


:laugh: Maybe they decided to fire up in the 4th,lol


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

why does Mike Miller have hair like a girl??


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

to make up for baldness on his team?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Padgett is useless. Bring in Novak!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

JVG should tell the rockets to have first quarter meltdowns all the time cause they come out firing after the meltdowns.

if only there were more than 4 quarters we might've won those games lol


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

winners


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Why does JVG always look pissed? :biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

chn353 said:


> to make up for baldness on his team?



haha. Good work rockets:yay:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

shew.. Chuck needs to stop getting so many fouls!! I hate it when he has to sit on the bench!

Great overall game though.. we held steady even when the shots weren't falling.. and started to go inside.

Yay team! :clap2:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac played awesome tonight. his turning into a jkidd player with more penetration.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Cheer for M&M group,this is what we always expected!
keep on moving!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Yao had another great game...28 pts, and 8 rebs...

I think he could have done a little bit better...He should have had a line such as "34 pts, 16 rebs"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

woohoo, Novak sees his first minutes!

T-Mac ties a career high with 13 assists. If he can regain at least some of his scoring prowness to compliment it with his great court vision then T-Mac and Yao will truly be the best 1-2 punch in the entire NBA.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok guys, I screwed up the vBookie event. I set the accepting time until 11/26/06 instead of 11/25. I returned all the stacks and give the winners the uCash they deserved.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

What the heck does McGrady have?

He seems to be angry on Hayes. And he said "I don't question my big man's hands at all,'' McGrady said. "He has great hands - sometimes.''


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

weird.. maybe its cause hayes missed 3 layups which coulda given him 3 more assists?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah. That's true.

But what's the comment about Yao? The quote was related to Yao.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

caught the behind the back pass from tmac. 

or is it cause he fumbled an alley oops dunk attempt thrown by tmac?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think T-Mac really wanted that career high for assists, he was feeling it with the past. And if its his new role to dish to teammates for easy baskets, I think its fair that he gets to call them out on missing shots.

Chuck knew he's been missing easy buckets, and come playoff time everyone of those baskets counts. 

As for Yao, T-Mac already said he's the best C in the planet, so teasing him here and there would just be to point out what the big man can do better


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Chuck only missed one of the ones Tmac passed him. The other he missed on a foul. Tmac was teasing him because it would have taken him to a new personal best in assists. 

He still shoots over 50% so I don't think Tmac is going to stop throwing him the ball down low. All three of Chuck's baskets were tmac assists. :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

one of the staple's of houston's sports teams has always been to have a laid-back, fun locker room. Whether its the astros or rockets or to a lesser extent the texans. they can give each other good natured ribbings and not really mean anything by it.


----------

